# FIXED!!! Sucks to need to beg help on the first post BUT! HELP PLEASE..



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Don’t know the answer but will be watching this.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

> If I work the throttle lever quickly in and
> out of bog spot during boggy throttle up
> it catches its breath and takes off.


Are there accelerator pumps on these carbs? Wondering if the throttle lever action helps because it is feeding it a little more fuel...

If it was my chainsaw I'd clean the air filter and check for a clogged spark arrestor, that's all I got...


----------



## Reg (2 mo ago)

Thanks for the suggestion or Q but these Keihin carbs after it starts feed fuel via idle section which uses forced fuel pushed from draft thru the venturi forcing fuel until the hi speed kicks in via the main section jet. its the hand off that is the problem. But it could be a failing coil, triggers or pickups which this year 50 has 3 outside the Flywheel, or the $$$ CDI pack and on and on.. a fuel pump may fix all this but epa euro is why yami went to the problematic auto enrichening sys. Great when it works! a manual choke flap is soo much help in diagnosing this type dilemma.


----------



## Reg (2 mo ago)

other carbs Mikuni, Zenith. Mikuni I think were the best IMO


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

@Smackdaddy53


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

in order for KISS

1. run motor in the dark w/ the cowling off......rev it up and look for stray current...shake wires too
2. soak the carb body overnight in the merc carb cleaner ---- do not remember what it is called
3.ck timing linkage for advancement


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Break carbs down completely. Run small twisted copper wire through jets to make sure there is no varnish build up in them and the copper won’t damage the brass jets. Soak all metal parts in ChemDip and then reassemble with YAMAHA carb kits, no ebay knockoff junk. Buy the kits from a reputable supplier so you know you are not getting chineeze imposter junk. Synch carbs and run.


----------



## Reg (2 mo ago)

I hear ya on using OEM stuff on their components but Yami has to get a grip on just how far they can go! Are they tryin to build Fabio a Ducati in blue paint! 237$ for a carb kit and 600 for a power pak is out of my league. they are good but!


----------



## Reg (2 mo ago)

I'm gona say what fixed it not like 99.9% of the many posts I have read only to not see the outcome... First off I still don't agree with the non ethanol makes a diff unless its left in carbs and or tank until it sours. BUT needed gas so I got 5 gals of none ethanol with a double dose of SEAFOAM which it or techron I do believe will clean a fuel sys. launch at a local lake dunked the boat just enough to run, started and idled fine go to throttle up bog! jounce the throttle to get it to run about where it bogs and wala!! with in 5 mins it sounded diff let it run for a few more then to idle and back to throttle up good to go... launch and run it like I stole it, she is like a new one! Thank YOU YAMA GOD and all who helped or tried to here and ???? PS my 40 Merc runs like a champ with the cheap corn stuff...


----------

